# deleted



## loltheripper (18. Dezember 2011)

deleted


----------



## type_o (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [How-To] 4 pin molex (NT) zu 3/2 pin molex (lüfter) provisorischer Adapter*

Danke für diese Mühe so ein >How-To<  zu schreiben. Aber, bitte korigiere Deine Rechtschreibung!!! 
Vielen wird es helfen, andere benutzen vllt. andere Lüfteradapter. 
Dennoch hast Du hier gute Arbeit gemacht! Respekt. 

MfG type_o


----------



## loltheripper (18. Dezember 2011)

deleted


----------

